# A NeW Puppy!



## candy07 (May 1, 2007)

I know what size to get and color and stuff like that but i dont know what breed I should get! Will u decide 4 me?


----------



## missyscove (May 1, 2007)

Well, I'd like to point out that you've got a"mini chi" on your list. I really really really wouldn'treccomend getting a dog that is purposely weighing in at less that thebreed standard. "Teacup" dogs are usually prone to medicalproblems. Not to mention that I believe that no reputablebreeder would purposely breed a dog for any reason than to better thebreed. 

If you've got your heart set on a purebred dog, please please please research the breeder ahead of time. 

Personally, if I were you, I would look in a shelter orrescue. It's good to know what size range you want, butreally, it's all about the personality. 

Also, is it going to be an inside dog? Personally, I'm not abig fan of small dogs, but if that's what you're looking for.

Beagles will howl nonstop if they're left alone. Prepareyourself for a ton of barking dog complaints from yourneighbors. Also, keep in mind how you're rabbit will feelabout a dog. 

Chi's almost always have a bad temperment. I'm more afraid of chis than of rotties or pits. 

Doxies are hounds. They're bred to hunt... small animals, like bunnies. 

Yorkies are terriers, also bred to hunt. 

Shi tzus are not my area of expertise.


----------



## Krissa (May 1, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> Well, I'd like to point out that you've got a "mini chi" onyour list. I really really really wouldn't reccomend gettinga dog that is purposely weighing in at less that the breedstandard. "Teacup" dogs are usually prone to medicalproblems. Not to mention that I believe that no reputablebreeder would purposely breed a dog for any reason than to better thebreed.
> 
> If you've got your heart set on a purebred dog, please please please research the breeder ahead of time.
> 
> ...





I agree with all of the above - and my bunnies are the reason I did notget a beagle. I'm not a fan of the small barky dogs. Get a dog withsome size and avoid the barking issues. Look for the dog that just isperfect for 'you.' It took me 3 months to find the right puppy, Ilooked at a lot of dogs, visited animal sheldters and breeders. It isso hard to walk away from a litter of cute puppies and not take one,but you have to hold out for the perfect dog. The best one is the onethat finds you.

Also, consider adopting an adult dog. When ever someone sees my puppythey say how much they want one. I tell everyone how much work a puppyis. The only reason I got a puppy is because my husband and I are in aposition where I don't have to work. I spend all my time with ourpuppy. I love her, but she can be a terror some times. If I had to workI would not have gotten a puppy, I would have gotten a dog at least ayear old.


And so you know, I got a wonderful Australian Shepard puppy from a wonderful breeder who really impressed me.


----------



## Spring (May 1, 2007)

I only know a tiny bit about Shih tzus. I have aLhasa Apso x Shih tzu, Benny that we got I think 7 years ago whensomeone wanting to rehome him due to 'allergies' (More than likely thefact that they didn't want to house train him :rollseyes). He's asweetie, butcan be a annoying at times because heis very demanding(especially in his older years). Hehardlyever barks and is very mellow and lazy. He is very attached to my mom.He mooches and loves everyone in the family, but has a huge bond to mymom.

I definitely agree with what missycove and Krissa are saying. When itcomes down to it, you really need to keep personality as top priority.I know I would fall in love with every single dog I saw if I went bylooks, but it takes that special somedoggy to pull at my heart and tohit that special connection. I would maybe visit your local animalshelter and see first. Maybe ask them a few questions as well?

Just for fun.. My baby!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 1, 2007)

Shih tzus arent bad. I would reccomend ashelter. IF you go for a breeder, make sure it reputible. Cross breedsare also good. I have 2 bichon-shis tzu crosses who are laid back anddont bother the buns much.


----------



## CheyAutRanch (May 2, 2007)

Research the breeds a lot before you decide, soyou know what breed is well-suited to you. There are also SEVERAL dogbreeder selectors out there, do a google search for them, they askquestions (multiple choice) and give you the breeds that would workbest for you.

No one can pick a breed for you without knowing WHAT you want. Temperment, activity, grooming needs, ect ect ect ect

Jessi


----------



## bat42072 (May 2, 2007)

i have a chi. and she is the sweetest girl....everyone loves her...and she loves everyone... even the vets wereshocked at how sweet she was... i always took her around everyone soshe was well socialized with people... my cousin has a chi also and sheis really sweet... if you get one make sure you check out thetemperment of the parents... they tend to get over protective of theirowners.... i also have a dachsund she is sweet also but very verystubborn... hard to house break... yorkie are also sweet dogs...

----becky


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2007)

*bat42072 wrote:*


> i have a chi. and she is the sweetest girl.... everyoneloves her...and she loves everyone... even the vets were shocked at howsweet she was... i always took her around everyone so she was wellsocialized with people... my cousin has a chi also and she is reallysweet... if you get one make sure you check out the temperment of theparents... they tend to get over protective of their owners.... i alsohave a dachsund she is sweet also but very very stubborn... hard tohouse break... yorkie are also sweet dogs...
> 
> ----becky




Ditto. When I was looking for a dog I went to see some puppies nevermind the smell of the place. One look at the growling parents and thatwas a big no to me.

The biggest thing is personailty.

My dog(Pomeranian)isgreat with my rabbits, as is her sisters (my grandma has them). 






My moms Chi is good with them






My moms other two are also good with them. The black one is a Shitcockapoo.
****-zu , Cockerspaniel,and poddle mix. The other is aPekingese.


----------



## *poifect* (May 2, 2007)

it's spelt daschund.


----------



## Becknutt (May 2, 2007)

I agree with everyone above, before deciding ona breed you should carefully consider the different type of care eachrequires. Some small breeds such as terriers are VERY high strung andrequire a lot of exercise. 

I have owned pure bred dogs, as well as mutts and I have to say ashelter dog will be the most loving pet you could ever ask for. I havea Pit/Boxer mix, two notoriously "bully breed" dogs, and she is thesweetest, gentlest, most well behaved &amp; smartest dog I haveever owned.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 2, 2007)

I voted Dachshund because I've hadtwo. They are great dogs, but were originally bred to huntground-burrowing animals (same with Beagles), so probably not the bestchoice to have with rabbits.


----------



## jenfur427 (May 2, 2007)

I think it depends on the dog. My long hairedminiature dachshund and Miss Vega always take naps together. They bothhad their heads down when I was getting the camera to take this pic. Ofcourse, when they heard me moving around though, they both raised theirheads.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (May 2, 2007)

[align=left]*How about a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel?*[/align]


----------



## m.e. (May 2, 2007)

DA - you have aCavalier? :inlove: I've heard they're just wonderful little dogs (and Iam _not_ a dog person)


----------



## Crystalballl (May 3, 2007)

When we move, we'll be getting a MiniPinscher. I just love those little guys, and they're sosweet. Friends of mine have 2 and they're the cutestthings!! I can't wait. One day... 

Crystal


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (May 3, 2007)

*m.e. wrote:*


> DA - you have a Cavalier?:inlove: I've heard they're just wonderful little dogs (and I am_not_ a dog person)


I too am not a dog person but throw me a cat and I'm set for alifetime! The Calvalier is my first cousin's dog so I see her as oftenas I can considering he's in Tennessee. They ARE very sweet dogs andsooo tiny at8weeks of age. If I was to ever get adog I'ddefinately get a CKCS!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (May 4, 2007)

Does anyonehere know about Shelties ? Particularly the smallest ones?

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## CheyAutRanch (May 4, 2007)

*Kadish Tolesa wrote:*


> Does anyone here knowabout Shelties ? Particularly the smallest ones?
> 
> Kadish Tolesa


What do you want to know about them? THey're a herding breed, barkers,energy, and HAIR. (even if it sounds like I don't like them, I actuallydo, they're great agility dogs)

Jessi


----------



## Bangbang (May 4, 2007)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> [align=left]*How about a Cavalier King CharlesSpaniel?*[/align]





>






I had a CKCS before and he was excellent with all pets i brought home,I shall be bringing home my new CKCS puppy in3 weeks!!!!
They are really placid sweet and gentle dogs! But if your not going tobe home much don't get one, they need and crave attention!! And justhate being away from you!!
You also would need to research a breeder carefully they are VERY prone to Mitral Valve Disease.
Here's my puppy, his name is Marley!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 4, 2007)

Are you sure your parents are gonna pay the vet bills for a dog?


----------



## candy07 (May 7, 2007)

my parents said they we're going to pay the vetbills. MY mom's friend has a mini chi named sissy and she is thesweetest dog anyone could own! so if she breeds sissy-it defenatly willbe a good dog!


----------



## Bun~Bun (May 8, 2007)

Beagles, from my experiance, are extremely annoying dogs. They are very, very, hyper.
Along whith the dashund. Shih Tzus and Yorkies are well tempered and not aggressive.
Chi's on the other hand, is a differant and alot more complex issue.They are little nippers - but this also depends on the rabbits size andtemperment. An aggressive rabbit could really hurt the taco dog if theystart a fight. 

What I'd do, is get a dog as a puppy. Thus, growing up whith yourrabbit. At such a little size, the rabbit won't see any threat in him.This is how I raise rabbits together. 
I'm not a real fan of little dogs. Too me, they all got an annoying side to them and small dogs are not my vibe.
Like me, I really, really, whant a pit bull. Yet that could bedifficult. Those little puppy hood days or nibbleling on Bun-Bun's earswill eventually turn into torn off ears once he's fully grown - just byplaying. Pit's have powerfull bodies and jaws - that rough-housingwould eventually kill Bun.


----------



## bat42072 (May 8, 2007)

small dogs are not that much different thanlarge dogs.... i have both... i preferr small dogs to large ones... theboth can be equally annoying... sorry if i sound rude.... size does notmatter in my opinion... it depends on the dog....

----becky:angelandbunny:


----------



## Aina (May 8, 2007)

If you get a dog please get it from aresponsible breeder or a rescue. If you get a dog from abreeder they should health certificates on the parents and the healthand temperment are more predictable. I know that the 'mimichi' your friend has may have a great personality, but mini chis have alot of health problems due to their smaller size. Healthbills can add up. Or you could rescue a dog.petfinder.com has a lot of dogs that you could adopt and thenyou can probably get your other pets to meet the potential adoptee andsee if it will work out. 
Shih tzus are related to lhasa apsos, which is what I have.They seem like very nice dogs, but you have to brush them every day andcut their hair every few months. 
I love my lhasa and she is a great friend to Skye, although she is frightened of Ronnie.


----------

